# How many dystemper shots?



## Rhett_Jute (Feb 26, 2008)

I picked up my GSD from an animal shelter. He's 16 months and had proof of vaccinations and rabies shots. There was no proof of dystemper shots done. I have a couple of questions, would they have been included in a normal vaccination? Also, I've already given him one dystemper shot and one booster dystemper shot so a total of 2. And then i get a notice from my vet that Rhett is due for a 3rd shot (all within 3 wks of each other btw), does this sound like too much? I really don't know what he needs versus the vet just trying to make extra $. 

any advice is appreciated!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

distemper is frequently done as a combo vaccine. Do you see a DHLPP listed?


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I love Rhett's name!! I have always said if I ever got a male shepherd that is what I would name him! 

My Vet does the distemper in the combo vaccine as well. I would think if he's 16mths old he shouldn't need anymore. I could be wrong ...


----------



## Rhett_Jute (Feb 26, 2008)

The actual notice I got says DA2-PV (3rd). Whatever that means







I just thought 3 was excessive and it's costing me $37 each time. 

Thanks GSDgirlAL! I thought I was being pretty original with his name, haha. And about 2 weeks before I got him I had just re-read Gone With The Wind for the second time through. one of my absolute favorite books!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Your dog has had enough vaccines for the rest of his life!!
There's absolutely no need for yet a third series of shots so close together, esp. since we are talking about an adult dog here. 








The shots (DA PV) were likely Distemper, Adenovirus and Parvo, but you can also do a google search for pharmaceutical information.


----------



## Rhett_Jute (Feb 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenYour dog has had enough vaccines for the rest of his life!!
> There's absolutely no need for yet a third series of shots so close together, esp. since we are talking about an adult dog here.
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Well that's good to know. Now if i went to go board Rhett, would the 2 series of dystemper shots be enough for him (plus kennel cough & rabies shots) to be admitted in you think?


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Most boarding places require that your dog is "upt to date" on his yearly vaccines- but not because it's neccessary or has any scientific ground. Some kennels take in dogs with valid titers or accept waivers, but it's not very common (where I live). I don't board my pets, but hire a petsitter who comes to my house.


----------



## Rhett_Jute (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok thanks for the info. I wish I knew someone i trusted to come over and take care of Rhett but I don't know many trustworthy dog people


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenYour dog has had enough vaccines for the rest of his life!!
> There's absolutely no need for yet a third series of shots so close together, esp. since we are talking about an adult dog here.
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Where I board Dante they accept titers and I recently emailed another place and this is the reply I got:
"We are happy to accept dogs with titers. We are excited just knowing you know about titers!"

The exception is Rabies and Bordetella. 

Also the place where I've taken Dante for classes accepts titers


----------



## Rhett_Jute (Feb 26, 2008)

What are titers?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

http://www.wellpet.org/vaccines/dodds-schedule.htm
http://www.caberfeidh.com/CanineTiters.htm

Titers measure the immunity, though there is debate on of they're valuable or not.


----------

